# viel arbeitsspeicher

## pieter_parker

windows xp kann nur 4 gb ram verwalten, vista sogar nur 3,1 gb

erst ab einem 64 bit windows ist mehr moeglich

wie ist das bei linux... mein mainboard kann bis 8192 mb ram laut beschreibung

1024 mb habe ich der zeit drin

wenn ich jetzt angenommen die 1024 mb raus und 8192 mb rein stecke, hab ich dann auch die vollen 8 gb ram zur verfuegung ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du den HIGHMEM Support im Kernel aktivierst, gehen bis zu 64GB, viel Spaß beim Aufrüsten  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn du den HIGHMEM Support im Kernel aktivierst, gehen bis zu 64GB, viel Spaß beim Aufrüsten 

 

Aber auch nur bei nem 64Bit-Linux  :Wink: 

Ein 32Bit-Linux kann ebenso nur max. 4GB adressieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wenn du den HIGHMEM Support im Kernel aktivierst, gehen bis zu 64GB, viel Spaß beim Aufrüsten  
> 
> Aber auch nur bei nem 64Bit-Linux 
> 
> Ein 32Bit-Linux kann ebenso nur max. 4GB adressieren.

 

Hmm?

```
CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G:                                                                                                                      │

  |                                                                                                                                         │

  | Select this if you have a 32-bit processor and more than 4                                                                              │

   gigabytes of physical RAM.
```

----------

## think4urs11

ihr habt irgendwie beide Recht  :Smile: 

Die Option die Finswimmer meint sorgt dafür das insg. bis 64 GB RAM angesteuert werden können aber franzf hat insofern Recht das *je Prozeß* max. 4GB adressierbar sind; grob gesagt werden GB 2-4 zum 'herumschaufeln' des restlichen Speichers benutzt.

siehe z.B. http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450

----------

## pieter_parker

und wobei hab ich recht?  :)

:edit

wie ist das denn wenn ich 8 gig im rechner habe, und 6 vmwares laufen lassen moechte und jeder vmware 1gig zuweisen will - ist das moeglich ?Last edited by pieter_parker on Sun Jan 06, 2008 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> und wobei hab ich recht?  

 

Deine ursprüngliche Frage ist voll FGO-regelkonform, genügt dir die Antwort?  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

klingt akzeptabel.. ja  :D

----------

## Anarcho

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> und wobei hab ich recht?  
> 
> :edit
> 
> wie ist das denn wenn ich 8 gig im rechner habe, und 6 vmwares laufen lassen moechte und jeder vmware 1gig zuweisen will - ist das moeglich ?

 

Da VMWARE für jede VM einen eigenen Prozess starten sollte dürfte es gehen. Es kann aber sein das verschiedene Produkte dort noch einschränkungen haben. Dazu sollte man sich mal deren Beschreibung ansehen, bzgl. max. RAM (Gesamt-RAM und nicht pro VM).

Allerdings muss der Kernel das Adressfenster immer verschieben daher ist das ganze mit Performanceverlust verbunden (ob man den spürt weiss ich nicht)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nochmal eine Frage an Pieter:

 *Quote:*   

> windows xp kann nur 4 gb ram verwalten, vista sogar nur 3,1 gb 

 

Wie kommst du auf 3,1 gb?

Ich wollte das grade mal nachvollziehen und bin auf eine andere Tabelle gestoßen.

Demnach geht bei WinVist32  bis zu 4 GB.

Und bei WinVist64 bis zu 128GB.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## schachti

Windows XP und Vista können als 32-Bit Version beide 4 GB verwalten. Da aber jeweils noch Speicher der Grafikkarte etc. abgezogen werden muss, landet man in der Praxis bei max. 3,1 bis 3,5 GB RAM, die genutzt werden können. Siehe dazu auch http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb%3Bde%3B929605&x=8&y=8,

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Windows XP und Vista können als 32-Bit Version beide 4 GB verwalten. Da aber jeweils noch Speicher der Grafikkarte etc. abgezogen werden muss, landet man in der Praxis bei max. 3,1 bis 3,5 GB RAM, die genutzt werden können. Siehe dazu auch http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb%3Bde%3B929605&x=8&y=8,

 

Das ganze hängt dann auch noch davon ab, wie intelligent oder dumm sich das Mainboard anstellt. Da kann es manchmal sein, dass man nur 2,5 GB nutzbar hat. Bei besseren Boards sind es dann so um die 3,5 GB.

----------

## pieter_parker

das vista32 nur 3,1 gb arbeitsspeicher bereitstellt  hatte ich in irgendeinem windows forum gelesen gehabt

habe selbst kein vista, habe nur xp32, und 1gig ram verbraut

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das vista32 nur 3,1 gb arbeitsspeicher bereitstellt  hatte ich in irgendeinem windows forum gelesen gehabt
> 
> habe selbst kein vista, habe nur xp32, und 1gig ram verbraut

 

Das stimmt so nicht. Es ist genau so, wie Schachti es sagte. Der von 32-bit Betriebssystemen unterstützte Adressraum beträgt 4GB. Egal, ob Vista oder XP. Bei Linux gibt es da ja auch in der 32-bit Version Erweiterungen. Nur der Adressraum ist nicht das, was man als Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung hat. Es müssen da noch die Adressen der Hardware untergebracht werden. Und so landet man je nach Boarddesign zwischen 2,5 und 3,5 GB. Aber 32-bit kann immer 2 hoch 32 Bits adressieren, und das sind 4 GB.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr interessant zu hören und auch logisch.

Aber was ich mich grade frage. Handelt es sich dabei auch um die normale Grafikkarten Hardware oder um diese besondere Art "per Software-Treiber-Emulation" Besonders viel Arbeitsspeicher für die Grafikkarte zu reservieren. Damit diese (die GPU) dann (von mir aus auch per DMA oder so) eine Direkte schnelle Verbindung auf einen Adressbereich in den Arbeitsspeicher hat.

Es gibt ja, grade bei "billigeren" Grafikkarten oft diese Angebote von wegen 512 MB(-RAM) Grafikspeicher, wenn man noch 1024 MB RAM dafür Reserviert.

Was natürlich nicht wirklich eine besonders gute Leistung erbringen kann (also nicht so gut wie schneller OnCard-Ram).

Aber diese Adressierung (mapping) des Grafikkarten-Rams ist natürlich auch unter Linux der Fall oder?

Was mich jetzt verwundert ist warm die Windows-Nasen das nicht so gemacht haben wie immer und behaupten "Windows belegt einfach soviel Arbeitsspeicher" sondern das vom Verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher abziehen??!

Mir egal. Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob dies Billig-Grafikkarten auch mit dem Aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber laufen. Jedenfalls bin ich froh das ich damit keine Probleme hab :)

----------

## franzf

Ich hab da vor einiger Zeit was dazu gelesen, weiß aber nicht ob mich meine Erinnerung im Stich lässt  :Wink: 

Das Problem bei Windows (Vista?) scheint zu sein, dass wenn man aus einem Fullscreen laufenden Spiel auf den Desktop wechselt, das Spiel crashed  :Wink:  Aus diesem Grund spiegelt Windows den Inhalt des GraKa-Rams in den normalen Arbeitsspeicher (Daten werden also doppelt gehalten...). Es handelt sich also nicht um einen Effekt bei billigen LowMem-Grafikkarten sondern um ein normales Verhalten (selbst mit 1024 Schlagmichtotbyte).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das mit den "billigen" Karten, da  meinst du wohl diese Turbomemorykarten, die sind aber wohl schon wieder ausgestorben. Die hatten so um die 16 bis 32 MB Speicher auf der Platine und durften sich, wenn Bedarf besteht, das mehr vom Hauptspeicher holen. Aber damit hat das alles nichts zu tun. Es geht nicht um den Speicher der Hardware, sondern um die Adressen, mit denen die Hardware angesprochen wird. Sollte eine Grafikkarte Hauptspeicher benötigen, dann wird der zur Verfügung stehende Arbeitsspeicher noch einmal kleiner, um genau diesen Betrag. Oder bei Vista vielleicht sogar um den doppelten. Naja, ist halt Vista.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das mit den "billigen" Karten, da  meinst du wohl diese Turbomemorykarten, die sind aber wohl schon wieder ausgestorben. Die hatten so um die 16 bis 32 MB Speicher auf der Platine und durften sich, wenn Bedarf besteht, das mehr vom Hauptspeicher holen. Aber damit hat das alles nichts zu tun. Es geht nicht um den Speicher der Hardware, sondern um die Adressen, mit denen die Hardware angesprochen wird. Sollte eine Grafikkarte Hauptspeicher benötigen, dann wird der zur Verfügung stehende Arbeitsspeicher noch einmal kleiner, um genau diesen Betrag. Oder bei Vista vielleicht sogar um den doppelten. Naja, ist halt Vista.

 

Leider haben dieses Problem nicht nur die "billigen" Karten. In meinem T60 ist eine X1400 mit 128MB dedizierten Arbeitsspeicher verbaut. Trotzdem nimmt Vista noch 512MB vom RAM dazu. Meine Mediastation mit Gentoo und Vista und einer 7300GS mit 256MB dedizierten Speicher zeigt dieses Verhalten ebenfalls. Auch unter Linux kann dieser Effekt also auftreten.

Auf der einen Seite zeigt es, dass die Karten mit TurboCache (NVidia) und HyperMemory (Ati) noch nicht wirklich ausgestorben sind.

Speicher hin, Speicher her. Oft ist es auch einfach nur eine Beschränkung des Bios wie der Speicher angezeigt wird oder auch nicht angezeigt wird. Ich habe z.B. ein Asus P5WDH Deluxe, dass theoretisch auch 8GB unterstützen soll. In vielen Foren habe ich aber inzwischen gelesen, dass schon beim Booten nur 3,5GB angezeigt werden und auch genutzt werden können. Memory Hole Mapping soll der Bringer in diesem Fall sein, eine nette kleine nahezu versteckte Option im Bios.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## xraver

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab da vor einiger Zeit was dazu gelesen, weiß aber nicht ob mich meine Erinnerung im Stich lässt 
> 
> Das Problem bei Windows (Vista?) scheint zu sein, dass wenn man aus einem Fullscreen laufenden Spiel auf den Desktop wechselt, das Spiel crashed  Aus diesem Grund spiegelt Windows den Inhalt des GraKa-Rams in den normalen Arbeitsspeicher (Daten werden also doppelt gehalten...). Es handelt sich also nicht um einen Effekt bei billigen LowMem-Grafikkarten sondern um ein normales Verhalten (selbst mit 1024 Schlagmichtotbyte).

 

Hm, die Erfahrungen konnte ich nicht machen. Es gab da zwar einige Bugs die aber mittel neuen Grafikkartentreiber/Windows Updates behoben wurden.

Ich spiele des Öfteren mal unter Vista und switche aus dem Spiel zum Desktop. Einen höheren Ram Verbrauch konnte ich nicht feststellen. Selbst Crysis verbleibt bei 2GB.

Wenn sich jemand sehr viel Ram 4GB> - dann sollte er gute Gründe haben. Bei meinen 4GB wird in der Regel noch nicht mal hälfte benötigt. Da ich windows nur zum spielen verwende, sind es da sammt Spiel so 2-3GB - wenn überhaupt. Jetzt gerade unter Linux, frisch gebootet und nur KDE + FF (47Tabs), schaut es so aus:

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3962        742       3219          0         16        197

-/+ buffers/cache:        528       3433

Swap:         8048          0       8048

Wüsste auch im Momment keine Anwendung die den gesammten Speicher schlucken würde - ausser Linux selbst.

Aber ich muss zugeben, währe der Speicher damals genauso teuer/billig gewesen wie heute - dann hätte ich 8GB rein gehauen  :Wink: .

Man kann den Preisvorteil auch nutzen und sich vernünftige Rams  mit niedriger Zugriffszeit und guter Qualität holen.

//edit

Was mir dazu noch einfällt. Wenn man sich 2GB > einbauen möchte,  dann sollte man auch genau auf die Spezifikation achten.

2GB liefen bei mir mit 800Mhz problemlos, bei 4GB musste ich schon auf 667 runter gehen.

----------

